
Where All the Madness Began: A Look at Gang History – 1999 - srameshc
https://web.stanford.edu/class/e297c/poverty_prejudice/gangcolor/madness.htm
======
082349872349872
"The wrath sing, goddess, of Peleus' son" is the start of an old school
gangster rap about an OG who put hos before bros.

Intermixed with the main story arc, we hear about greeks vs. trojans: how
they're rolling across Scamander with their hype men, spitting in dactylic
hexameter (sample tracks provided by Euterpe?), and popping caps in everyone
up to and including the god of war.

[http://www.perseus.tufts.edu/hopper/text?doc=Perseus%3Atext%...](http://www.perseus.tufts.edu/hopper/text?doc=Perseus%3Atext%3A1999.01.0134%3Abook%3D5%3Acard%3D835)

